# Poster Sized Collage Help



## mariajef (May 5, 2008)

hi

i have photos that i took (raw format) of a farmer's market in my town that i have been asked to use to create a poster sized collage for marketing purposes.

i'm wondering if photoshop cs3 would be a good tool to use to create such a collage (since i have it already).  i have scott kelby's cs3 book but in looking quickly, didn't find exactly what i was looking for.

any help would be greatly appreciated.

jeff


----------



## Mystwalker (May 5, 2008)

mariajef said:


> hi
> 
> i have photos that i took (raw format) of a farmer's market in my town that i have been asked to use to create a poster sized collage for marketing purposes.
> 
> ...


 

I believe it's in his "Elements" book   Will check once I get home.

I'm guessing anything doable in Elements is doable in CS3.


----------



## totalmajor (May 13, 2008)

sure can be possible
get ready for a memory overload if you have an older computer though...

especially working at a high resolution


----------



## Mystwalker (May 13, 2008)

"50 Fast Photoshop Techniques" by Gregory Georges.

Heh 

I found the book, but lost this thread.

There is a chapter on creating a collage for web.  I played around with technique for a 20x30 (largest CostCo will print), but never got around to printing it.


----------

